# tankmates for johanni



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I will soon have an empty (except for decor) 6', 150g tank. I am thinking that I will keep a large group of melanochromis johanni. What would you keep with them?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

In tank of this size its really up to you....just avoid similiar colored/patterned species and stick with mbuna :thumb: also make sure ure male to female ratios are right and you should be fine......what kind of other mbuna interest you and we can go from there?


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

This is the second of two 150g tanks that sit side by side at my church. The first is full of demasoni, yellow labs, and yellow tail acei. So, I'm stocking with the other tank in consideration.

I think the orange and blue of the johanni will look good next to the other tank. I was thinking of maybe adding pearlmutt. I'm kind of stuck there though. I was really just curious what some more experienced mbuna keepers would do given the same option. Maybe a fish from the cyno genus?

I know the options are wide open. The tank has white sand and dark red lava rock and very bright lights - mix of actnic and daylight.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah maybe a bunch of afra cobue, some albino zebra, and some dutch orange lelupi


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would stick with Malawi cichlids, since it's a tank that you don't have constant supervision of. :thumb:

How about a large group of the Cynotilapia White Top Galireya?

And how about a group of Ps. Msobo rather than johanni? IMO, the males look much nicer and so do the females, but it may just be the body shape that sets it off more for me.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the white top hara. I really like the group of johanni that I saw at the store - very brilliant orange. I will see if I can get my hands on the white top.

I have to see the fish in person to decide. This gives me an idea of what to look for though.

If I found them, about 20 of each?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That sounds good!

If you want a 3rd species (and you could easily have one) just reduce your number of johanni and white tops to make room for them.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Okay, I have 12 cynotilapia (red top) that I asked about in another thread. I have a group of Msobo - Magunga coming later.

Would Rusties be a good third species or should I go with Yellow Tail Acei?

I also have 3 Syno multipunctatus and I am thinking of adding 2 or 3 more.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Rusties should be fine. I think the colour contrast will be better with them than the acei.


----------

